# Hunting the Land



## justins (Sep 4, 2005)

Well have any of you wondered why out of staters hunt on our land? They come over to North Dakota and steal the game of the sport. I know why there are out of staters coming in but it shouldn't be that way...If you agree or disagree state why.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Because they can, Its legal, They have every right too.they are welcome,


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Justins maybe you should right a book on your theorys? Next time you go fishing in Minnesota, or to a Twins game...Remember, you are steeling there game or there team.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

justins said:


> Well have any of you wondered why out of staters hunt on our land? They come over to North Dakota and steal the game of the sport. I know why there are out of staters coming in but it shouldn't be that way...If you agree or disagree state why.


Why don't we turn the question around? Justin, why don't you state why you think out of staters are stealing the game? As Curty states, it is legal.
I'm not trying to stir the pot... out of state hunters vs. resident hunters has been covered on many occassions, in many of the forums, here at Nodak, but I am curious as to your reasoning.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry, this has no purpose than to stir the post. There are dozens of res. / nonres. discussions in the hot topics, just scroll down.

Locked.


----------

